# Televisor Philips 32pfl3508/f8 falla en encendido



## papirrin

Se me descompuso el televisor de mis hijines, es un televisor marca philips modelo 32pfl3508/f8 

Estuve analizando la falla y parece que se dispara alguna proteccion, lo que hace es que lo enciendo aparece el logo de philips y se vuelve a apagar como al segundo.

busque el diagrama pero no encontre especificamente el del telvisor, lo que encontre fue el chasis F13.8 que se parece muchisisisimo, el PCB esta igual, no lo he revizado pieza por pieza pero en lo general tiene lo mismo. lo anexo.

me puse a revizar los voltajes de la fuente de alimentacion y creo que ahi esta la falla, en el conector CN501 que va a la tarjeta principal en donde dice que debe haber 21V van 10.9V y donde dice que deben ser 13V me da 6V.

pongo el diagrama del que hablo que esta en la pagina 34 del PDF que anexo.



mi pregunta es si pueden estar dañado los Zener o estara antes del tranformador la falla, cualquier orientacion de que mediciones tengo que hacer me puede ser de mucha ayuda. 

cualquier informacion adicional o mediciones que haga falta no duden en solicitarmela.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

Deberías medir que pasa con la tensión en #6 de CN501 (P-ON-H2) durante el encendido y hasta que se apaga.

Saber si es un tema propio de la fuente principal (Q601, T601, etc.) ó le regresa desde la Main la orden de apagarse.



Adjunto un archivo del 32PFL4508 que leí como similar en otro foro. No me dejo subirlo por el tamaño, subirá como rar.



Saludos, JuanKa.-



*Mode of Topic ON*


Papirrin

Te abandono ahora por que hace mucho frio en mi taller y aquí ya son las 22:18.


Mañana estaré on-line nuevamente.


*Mode of Topic OFF*


----------



## papirrin

Medi el #6 y en Stanby el televisor esta en 125mV aprox al encender el televisor sube 3.3V despues aparece el logo de philips y se apaga el televisor y unos instantes despues (1seg aprox) se vuelve a 125mV (medido con osciloscopio.)

Ok, mientras tanto yo revizo el PDF que me facilitaste y le doy una analizada al circuito, gracias.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

En base a tu respuesta y respondiendo tu pregunta inicial, creo que el convertidor principal (Q601, T601, etc.) esta funcionando bien.
La fuente se apaga después de encender al modo Stand By por que le regresa la orden desde la Main.

Q650 genera una orden *tipo* Reset que envía a la Main mediante #4 de CN501, tal vez la Main procese esa información y vuelva a StandBy.
Para descartar que el problema viniese por aquí asegúrate del estado del C656 .

En los esquemas anexos al thread Q659 figura como no conectado, pero su colocación en el diseño es para enviarle alguna información a la Main del cambio de estado de la Fuente de StandBy a Servicio.

Sino habría que observar detalladamente en la Main si se nota alguna anormalidad.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

> En base a tu respuesta y respondiendo tu pregunta inicial, creo que el convertidor principal (Q601, T601, etc.) esta funcionando bien.



pero porque esta bajo el voltaje si claramente dice que deben ser 21V y solo tiene 10.9, y donde dice 13V solo son 6, curiosamente la mitad del voltaje, como si no estuviera switcheando bien algo. y en donde dice 3.3V si tira los 3.3V que es correcto.

probare el C656, pues me inclino que es por el lado de la fuente, pues a estado lloviendo con relampagos, quizas algun mosfet volo. 

bueno pruebo, revizo el main y comento.

por cierto el PDF que me facilitaste es tambien muy similar al que puse y muy similar al PCB, quizas solo varia en un par de componentes porque en la gran mayoria la colocacion de componentes y su codigo es el mismo.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

Si en el momento que observas el logo las tensiones que ahora tienes de 10.9 y 6V llegan a sus valores normales y luego caen a esos valores es por que la fuente esta funcionando bien.


Solo que al recibir la orden del #6 regresa a Stand-By con esas tensiones que están previstas en el circuito (resistencias varias + D661) asociado a D660 (TL431) y el Opto IC602.

Los 3.3V están siempre presentes por ser la tensión necesaria para el funcionamiento del µControlador que se encuentra en la Main. Esta tensión se deriva desde los +13V con un regulador LowDrop realizado con componentes discretos/Smd (no un integrado).



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

> Si en el momento que observas el logo las tensiones que ahora tienes de 10.9 y 6V llegan a sus valores normales y luego caen a esos valores es por que la fuente esta funcionando bien.
> 
> 
> Solo que al recibir la orden del #6 regresa a Stand-By con esas tensiones que están previstas en el circuito (resistencias varias + D661) asociado a D660 (TL431) y el Opto IC602



Es totalmente correcto, en standby esta a 10.6 y al prenderlo sube a los 21V. no habia pensado en eso 

estaba buscando el C656 pero no lo encuentro ¿no sera el Q656?


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

El C656 esta en la zona asociada al Q650 ó Q659 como la imagen adjunta.




 Esta parte detecta que la fuente ha pasado al normal funcionamiento y envía 1 ó 2 señales hacia la Main y hacia la zona del D660 y el Opto.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

Revice el C656 y es correcto su valor de 1uF (medido con capacimetro) no se ve inflado ni nada por el estilo, revice el main board y no se ve ningun componente con daño fisico.

no lo he mencionado pero es un televisor con 2 años de poco uso ( ya paso el tiempo de la garantia) y lo compre nuevo en caja. nunca habia fallado de nada hasta ahora.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin



papirrin dijo:


> .... no lo he mencionado pero es un televisor con 2 años de poco uso ( ya paso el tiempo de la garantia) y lo compre nuevo en caja. nunca habia fallado de nada hasta ahora.


A veces no fallan nunca y otras viven de falla en falla, es como la lotería !!! que nunca sabes si te va a tocar o no.





papirrin dijo:


> Revice el C656 y es correcto su valor de 1uF (medido con capacimetro) no se ve inflado ni nada por el estilo, revice el main board y no se ve ningun componente con daño físico ......


Supongo que el Q659 no esta físicamente en la placa de acuerdo al esquema que indica "OPEN", si estuviese deberías realizar la misma verificación que te comento para el Q650.

En el Colector del Q650 ó en su defecto en el *#4* del CN501 habría que verificar como se producen los cambios de estado en la misma forma que realizaste en *#6* del *post #3*: de Stand By a Funcionamiento/Encendido y que pasa cuando se apaga; son verificaciones que podes realizar con el osciloscopio como antes.


Imagino que en StandBy el Q650 debería estar saturado (nivel lógico 0 ó muy cercano a 0V) y al encender debería ser un lógico 1 ó próximo a 3.3V. 

 Con esto en mi opinión estaría desligando el problema de la fuente principal, la que convierte la línea a las tensiones de operación del TV.
 Con lo cual tendría dudas entre la fuente del LED (IC1001) y su circuito asociado ó la Main.


 Para confirmar mejor como seguir te pediría que indiques cual IC1001 usa tu tv, si el del esquemático que has subido o del que subi; hay leves diferencias entre ambos y quisiera ser preciso donde verificar.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## sergiot

No se si servirá de algo, pero esos modelos de Philips suelen tener muchos problemas con el firmware, me ha pasado en uno que no tenía forma de hacerlo arrancar, pero este se quedaba con el logo todo el tiempo, no se apagaba, resultado tuve que cambiar la memoria flash de otra placa que fue donada por el gran Rey Julien.

Como dato, hay un conector en el main que es la comunicación rs232 donde el servicio de Philips conecta una especie de scaner para leer info del tv, pero se puede conectar una pc por puerto serie haciendo un conversor con un max232 y en el hiperterminal se puede ver la actividad del tv al encender y tal ves, pueda decir que es lo que falla y por eso aborta el encendido.


----------



## papirrin

> Supongo que el Q659 no esta físicamente en la placa de acuerdo al esquema que indica "OPEN", si estuviese deberías realizar la misma verificación que te comento para el Q650.


No no esta fisicamente ese transistor.



> En el Colector del Q650 ó en su defecto en el #4 del CN501 habría que verificar como se producen los cambios de estado en la misma forma que realizaste en #6 del post #3: de Stand By a Funcionamiento/Encendido y que pasa cuando se apaga; son verificaciones que podes realizar con el osciloscopio como antes.
> 
> 
> Imagino que en StandBy el Q650 debería estar saturado (nivel lógico 0 ó muy cercano a 0V) y al encender debería ser un lógico 1 ó próximo a 3.3V.



No produce cambios al encender y apagar, se mantiene fijo en 3V, medi el colector y el #4 del conector, ambos se mantienen fijos.



> Para confirmar mejor como seguir te pediría que indiques cual IC1001 usa tu tv, si el del esquemático que has subido o del que subi; hay leves diferencias entre ambos y quisiera ser preciso donde verificar.


Usa el del PDF que puse yo el BD9488F





> No se si servirá de algo, pero esos modelos de Philips suelen tener muchos problemas con el firmware, me ha pasado en uno que no tenía forma de hacerlo arrancar, pero este se quedaba con el logo todo el tiempo, no se apagaba, resultado tuve que cambiar la memoria flash de otra placa que fue donada por el gran Rey Julien.



Suena logico porque dejo de funcionar de la nada, es decir por la mañana la encendio mi hija y la apago, al llegar mi hijo de la escuela la trato de encender y me dijo que no encendia.

el detalle es que no se ve ninguna memoria flash ni eeprom. que se pueda remover para cargar el firmware.



Pongo fotos de la circuiteria, para dar un panorama mas amplio.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

Si en el colector del Q650 se mantiene fijo en 3V en condición de Stand By, es decir con 6V en la salida de nominal +13V es por que dicho transistor esta al corte (tensión de base menor ó igual a 0,3V) debido a que le esta llegando demasiada tensión negativa a través de:
R651
D656
C656
*D657*
*R652*
*R653
*o que dicho Q650 RIP !!!!!.

Enfocate en controlar detalladamente D657 !!!!! mas que nada, te adjunto la Datasheet del mismo; también podría estar abierta R653.




Saludos, JuanKa.-
 P.D.: marcho a almorzar ya que son las 13:23, tipo 14:30 regreso.-


----------



## papirrin

OK, me enfoco en ese transistor...

pongo un video de como se ve al encender, parpadea el LED piloto, enciende pero inmediatamente se apaga.


----------



## papirrin

Bueno pues estas son las mediciones en STNBY o en el encendido, no varia...

En la salida del transformador (pines 9,10,11) se ve esto en el osciloscopio...



los voltajes en cada punto son estos...


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

Si las tensiones (medidas con tester/multímetro) de esta imagen: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 131617

son siempre las mismas tanto en StandBy como mientras se llega a ver el Logo del tv, no olvidemos que la 6 (SBy) pasaba a 13 mientras se veía el logo me confunden.


Todo me hace sospechar del C656 que a pesar de tener bien su capacidad, no este cumpliendo correctamente su función de filtrado (ESR alta). Puede que si verificaras las tensiones con el osciloscipio vieras solo pulsos que cada tester/multímetro siempre interpreta como mejor le parece a ellos.


El zener parece estar bien, esa tensión negativa en base me indica que tanto R652 y R656 están dentro de su valor indicado.





En mi entender, el lado primario de la fuente debería trabajar a media-baja máquina en StandBy y por lo tanto las tensiones que obtienes son de 10.9 y 6 V donde en modo normal debería haber 21 y 13V respectivamente.
En esta condición sobre el C656 deberíamos tener -6V dado que toma su entrada desde el mismo punto que lees los +6V en StandBy de la salida de +13V.

Como esa línea tiene en serie un zener de 11V la tensión que llega a la base del Q650 a través de la R653 lo debería saturar y en colector haber tipo 0,5V.
Cuando le ordenas el encendido la tensión pasaría de 6 a 13V y sobre el C656 de -6 a -13V que de esta forma modificarían la tensión de Base del Q650 llevándolo de la saturación al corte y ese cambio seria interpretado por el µControlador de la Main para dejar el tv encendido.

Este es mi análisis de como me parece que debería funcionar, e insisto que el problema esta sobre ese sector pero no llego a poder determinar cual seria el componente defectuoso.


Por otra parte te comento que el video esta en carácter de Privado y no he podido verlo. Además Philips en los tv de TRC suele indicar con destellos del led cual es el área con mal funcionamiento de cada tv, pero revisando los dos archivos que poseemos en este thread no dice nada de eso ninguno.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

> son siempre las mismas tanto en StandBy como mientras se llega a ver el Logo del tv, no olvidemos que la 6 (SBy) pasaba a 13 mientras se veía el logo me confunden.



esas mediciones que puse las observe con el osciloscopio, por lo mismo que el tester no es fiable para eso, con el osciloscopio se ven fijas y bastante estables, es decir, si fluctua es en el orden de los milivolts.



> En mi entender, el lado primario de la fuente debería trabajar a media-baja máquina en StandBy y por lo tanto las tensiones que obtienes son de 10.9 y 6 V donde en modo normal debería haber 21 y 13V respectivamente.
> En esta condición sobre el C656 deberíamos tener -6V dado que toma su entrada desde el mismo punto que lees los +6V en StandBy de la salida de +13V.
> 
> Como esa línea tiene en serie un zener de 11V la tensión que llega a la base del Q650 a través de la R653 lo debería saturar y en colector haber tipo 0,5V.
> Cuando le ordenas el encendido la tensión pasaría de 6 a 13V y sobre el C656 de -6 a -13V que de esta forma modificarían la tensión de Base del Q650 llevándolo de la saturación al corte y ese cambio seria interpretado por el µControlador de la Main para dejar el tv encendido.
> 
> Este es mi análisis de como me parece que debería funcionar, e insisto que el problema esta sobre ese sector pero no llego a poder determinar cual seria el componente defectuoso.



creo que ya comprendo por donde va tu analisis, voy a ver ese sector que me parece raro.

en cuanto al Capacitor (c656) lo cambio por uno nuevo, porque no tengo el ESRmeter. y te digo si es el mismo resultado.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin



papirrin dijo:


> esas mediciones que puse las observe con el osciloscopio, por lo mismo que el tester no es fiable para eso, con el osciloscopio se ven fijas y bastante estables, es decir, si fluctua es en el orden de los milivolts ....


Se que lo usas y mucho; pero *no* como yo, que solo lo enciendo cuando se me empiezan a quemar las papas  !!!.




papirrin dijo:


> .... creo que ya comprendo por donde va tu analisis, voy a ver ese sector que me parece raro.
> 
> en cuanto al Capacitor (c656) lo cambio por uno nuevo, porque no tengo el ESRmeter. y te digo si es el mismo resultado.


Yo tampoco tengo el ESR-Meter, me extraña que esos -24V estén tanto en SBY (StandBy) como durante el instante que aparece el Logo (Tv Encendido).

Puede ser también el zener que "no zeneree" y presente una resistencia a la continua que nos haga ver que si cumple su función, también puede haber alguna/s resistencias de esa zona desvalorizadas.

Pero en TV's nuevos (<2 años) raro encontrar problemas de resistencias, hará dos meses tuve un problemas en un LCD en la zona del integrado que controla la fuente de los tubos y al final era un zener de protección que estaba *resistivo*  .




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

Oye me tome un descanso y estuve pensado... (a veces lo hago, pero casi nunca lucidamente XD)... que pasaria si intento engañar al main quitando o forzando el nivel del #4... solo para verificar que encienda.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin



papirrin dijo:


> Oye me tome un descanso y estuve pensado... (a veces lo hago, pero casi nunca lucidamente XD) ....


Mentime Ke Me EnKanta !!!!!, tu siempre piensas y analizas ya que tienes muy buenas bases de electrónica  !!!!.





papirrin dijo:


> ..... que pasaria si intento engañar al main quitando o forzando el nivel del #4... solo para verificar que encienda.


Es posible de realizar con el cuidado que se merece ese tipo de acción, deberás estar atento del lado de las plaquetas y ver la imagen por medio de un espejo.


Yo plantee en mi post *#16* un análisis que no se si es totalmente cierto, pero si tu análisis coincide convengamos que esta propuesta tuya es valida al 100%.

Y como el esquema de la fuente indica que del colector del Q650 sale al *#4* del CN501 y a un diodo D663 que no se si existe debes verificarlo.



 Si el análisis precitado es correcto al enchufar el tv en SBY debes realizar un corto entre Emisor y Colector del Q650, luego de 30 seg. pulsas el botón de encendido/SBY y al 1 segundo desconectas el corto del Q650.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

Ok, si es valido lo intento...


pero antes estuve revizando los niveles del CN501



y me parece mas extraño o igual el comportamiento del #3 Protect3.

me voy de uno en uno:
el #1 se mantiene en 0V stnby y encendiendo.
el #2 tambien se mantiene en 0 en Sby y encendiendo
el #3 se mantiene en 0V en sby y encendiendo lo que me parece raro pues deberia cambiar de nivel.
(no me quda claro si el IC1001 detectaria como falla en 3v3 o en 0v)
el #4 se mantiene en 3v3 en stby y encendiendo tambien esta raro.
el #5 esta en 0V stby y pasa a 3v3 encendiendo
el #6 esta en 0v stby y pasa a 3v3 encendiendo
el #7 esta en 0v stby y pasa a 3v3 encendiendo
el #8 esta fijo en 3v3 stby y encendiendo.

P.D. se me olvido decir que ya cambie el video de privado a publico.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin 




papirrin dijo:


> .... P.D. se me olvido decir que ya cambie el video de privado a publico.


Lo vi en mi ultima respuesta, pero como comente antes ninguno de los dos manuales nos da un equivalente de falla a la cantidad de destellos.






papirrin dijo:


> .... me voy de uno en uno:
> el #1 se mantiene en 0V stnby y encendiendo.
> el #2 tambien se mantiene en 0 en Sby y encendiendo
> el #3 se mantiene en 0V en sby y encendiendo lo que me parece raro pues deberia cambiar de nivel.
> (no me quda claro si el IC1001 detectaria como falla en 3v3 o en 0v)
> el #4 se mantiene en 3v3 en stby y encendiendo tambien esta raro.
> el #5 esta en 0V stby y pasa a 3v3 encendiendo
> el #6 esta en 0v stby y pasa a 3v3 encendiendo
> el #7 esta en 0v stby y pasa a 3v3 encendiendo
> el #8 esta fijo en 3v3 stby y encendiendo ......


 
el #1 en la Main esta conectado a GND según página 39/53.
el #2 es una conexión abierta de masa en la Main según página 39/53.
el #3 es una señal que entrega el Digital Signal Processor según página 50/43.
el #4 _lo imagino como un Reset "Inicial" que entrega la fuente al pasar de SBY a Normal al IC3009 (RESET) de página 40/53_.
el #5 es la orden del µControlador para que encienda el BackLight según página 38/53.
el #6 es la orden del µControlador para el *PowerOn* según página 38/53; y si la tensión de 6V (SBY) pasaba a +13V funcionando y al apagarse volvia a 6V este contacto _debería volver a 0 al fallar el encendido_, apagarse el Logo.
el #7 en funcionamiento debería tener un PWM que viene del µControlador para ajustar la cantidad de luz que entregue el BackLight según página 38/53.
el #8 tiene los +3.3V siempre que el tv este enchufado a la línea de energía, es la tensión que debe llegar siempre al µControlador.


Y según esta ampliación del análisis confirmada por tus mediciones,* insisto* en mi misma apreciación anterior; con el tv enchufado a la línea de energía y en el estado de SBY donde en lugar de +13V tenias +6V y en +21V tenias +10.9V el transistor Q650 debería estar saturado, tener aprox. 0,8V en Base respecto a GND.




 Con lo cual considero que se puede probar sin riesgos:


papirrin dijo:


> ... que pasaria si intento engañar al main quitando o forzando el nivel del #4... solo para verificar que encienda.


y creo que de la siguiente manera:
 a-) Enchufar el tv a la línea y verificar las tensiones de +6V y +10.9(±)V.
 b-) Si están esas tensiones realizar un corto del #4 de CN501 a GND y mantenerlo.
 c-) Pulsar el botón de encendido del tv y 500 miliSeg. después quitar el corto y observar que pasa en la pantalla.



 Lee, analiza esta idea y por dos horas mas continuo conectado. Espero tus comentarios.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

> y creo que de la siguiente manera:
> a-) Enchufar el tv a la línea y verificar las tensiones de +6V y +10.9(±)V.
> b-) Si están esas tensiones realizar un corto del #4 de CN501 a GND y mantenerlo.
> c-) Pulsar el botón de encendido del tv y 500 miliSeg. después quitar el corto y observar que pasa en la pantalla.



No funciono...

lo que hizo fue esto: conecto el TV, y verifique el voltaje de 6 y 10 y estuvo bien, despues hice el corto y no hizo nada, prendi el TV manteniendo el corto y se mantenia apagado SIN mostrar el logo pero si parpadeaba el Led piloto, quite el corto y siguio parpadeando y encendio el logo pero se apago inmediatamente como antes.

o sea con el corto como que se mantiene reseteado.

hize la misma operacion varias ocaciones y siempre fue lo mismo.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

 Solo restaría confirmar si en el instante que prendes el tv las tensión de +6 y +10.9 suben a su valor correspondiente de +13 y +21V.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

haciendo la operacion del reset, los voltajes suben desde que hago el corto y se mantienen arriba (21v y 13v respectivamente)

sin el reset suben hasta que enciendo el televisor y bajan hasta que se apaga. despues de flashear el logo.

por lo que supongo que la falla esta en el main, y no en la fuente ¿no?


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

Estoy un poco confundido y/ó cansado como para tratar de elaborar alguna respuesta medianamente coherente.


Si bien todo nos direcciona a un problema de la Main, a mi personalmente me confunde la forma de funcionamiento del Q650.

No sea cosa que por algún problema inicial en la línea de R651, D656, C656, D657, R652, R653 y Q650 haya provocado alguna falla en la Main que en este momento a mi me confunde.

Habría que comenzar a rastrear esa línea de RESET y ver que puede estar fallando.

Veo como positivo que colocando un pulsador que simule la saturación y corte del transistor podamos probar sobre la Main, _la duda que poseo es cual debería ser la demora entre encender el tv y levantar la saturación de Q650 por que en definitiva son señales que entran al µControlador_.


Aquí ya son las 22:30 y hace 4 horas que no hay luz de día, aparte quiero terminar de elaborar los resultados de las ultimas pruebas. Como debo trabajar sobre 2 tv's para entregar mañana por la tarde estaré desde temprano en el taller. Apenas tenga algo elaborado te comento.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

Ok, yo tambien estoy un poco cansado, lo dejamos hasta que nos llegue la inspiracion, de cualquier manera no hay prisa,  como comento es mio y si lo reparo yo es porque me gusta esto de la electronica, si no nos llega la inspiracion lo llevo al servicio tecnico pero me quedara la duda del que fue XD.

pd. te agradezco enorme el apoyo que me estas brindando


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

No me he olvidado de Ud., solo que tenia que facturar $$$$ antes del fin de semana.



Volviendo al tema principal, la señal del colector de Q650 sale desde en CN501 (Pág. 34/53) en la Fuente




y vuelve a entrar en el CN3701 (Pág. 39/53) de la Main, pero solo cableado ya que solo se conecta al IC3009 (Pág. 40/53).

 


Adjunto la Datasheet del PST8429, no le prestes atención a los números de conexión del diagrama de la página 2, si a la identificación de cada conexión que corresponde con la indicada en la figura superior de acuerdo al encapsulado que tiene el tv.


La salida del IC3009 como CPU-RESET-N da varias vueltas por distintas páginas, se procesa con componentes discretos/Smd en la Pág. 39/53 y regresa como P-ON-H2 a la fuente por el #6 de CN3701 (Pág. 39/53) entrando a la fuente por el #6 de CN501 (Pág. 34/53).


Ahora tengo la certeza que la señal RESET *sale* desde la fuente hacia el sistema de control en la Main como lo indica esta imagen parcial de la Pág. 31/53.





Dado que la señal RESET luego de su modificación en CPU-RESET-N entra al µCro y este había dado previamente la señal de encendido a la fuente me dejan dudas la simultaneidad o pequeña diferencia de tiempo que deben tener ambas señales cuando generamos el RESET con un pulsador ya que sabemos que el µCro opera a varios MIPS y nosotros desconocemos el programa ó diagrama de flujo del mismo.



Si cada vez que avance mirando las señales me convenzo más que algo no esta funcionando bien en la imagen 01-Fuente.gif. No se si podrás aislar el D657 y/ó si te parece con el tv totalmente desconectado de la línea de energía y con una fuente que tu tienes probar el zener con una resistencia serie, la Datasheet del zener ya esta en mi post #13.



El transistor Q650 también podría tener problemas, pero creo que se puede probar sin retirar de la placa con la función probador de diodos del multimetro/tester ya que las resistencias asociadas a la base son altas para esa función del tester.


Hasta aquí he llegado _delirando_, no se que opinas tu pero seguiré remando mientras tu también lo sigas haciendo. Siempre fui reacio (MUY cabeza dura) de llevar cosas de mi especialidad a reparar a otro.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

Ok hago lo del zener para ver si esta por ahi el detalle, quizas tarde un poco porque ahora me estan llegando clientes a mi trabajo y lo haré en los intermedios .  Si no puedo hoy el lunes te comento los resultados  porque este fin voy a surtir material fueras de la ciudad. Pero de que le seguimos le seguimos yo tambien soy medio cabeza dura XD.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

Eso lo manejaras tu de acuerdo a como _te martillen_ tus pekes !!!!!.


Aparte atender clientes, es facturar $$$$$$$$$ que nos permiten a veces distraerlos en cosillas para nuestro amor incondicional !!!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## vicrivas

tengo un caso exactamente igual, por mi zona, el conseguir pcb es bastante barato. Al final termine consiguiendo la fuente y la main. Mi sorpresa fue que la falla es exactamente igual que al inicio. En el inter antes de llegar a decepcionante conlusion, encontre Capacitores fuera de especificacion un diodo zener danado. Por otro lado en la main encontre dos fuentes dc-dc en corto. con los pcd nuevos y utilizando cargas falsas para la fuente de poder, todos las fuentes trabajan correctamente. por otro lado en la main, durante el arranque todas las fuentes de dc-dc estan ok hasta que el procesador envia la senal de reset. Lo que me tiene un poco desconsertado, aparte, son las probabilidades que hay que un par de pcb te generan la misma falla. Por lo que me ha llegado a pensar que el fallos esta en el procesador bga. Quisera hacerle un reflux, aunque podria no ser la solucion permanente o empeorar, eso mi diria que el fallo viene de fabrica.
No tengo el tv en mi casa, pero si sigue abierto el post, aporatare en lo que este a mi alcance a partir del proximo sabado.
Saludos



Por cierto, los mismos pcb son usado en el  modelo emerson le290em4, que no he descargado el manual, tal vez alli venga los de los 20 o 21 destellos del led al encender.

No he realizado prueba de diodos en trabajo, algunas veces se leen bien con el multimetro (3v) pero con voltaje se ponen en corto.


----------



## papirrin

Por fin tuve un tiempo para hacer la prueba del Zener y parece estar bien a menos que no este haciendo bien la prueba XD, lo aisle y le puse una resistencia de 1K.

Aqui el video:






y aqui le hice una prueba al transistor con el tester...






me comentas si al zener se le puede hacer alguna otra prueba, sino para montar la resistencia y el diodo que quite para aisarlo.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

Se que tienes muy buena base de electrónica aunque lo tuyo no sea reparar tv's, lo mío tampoco era esto pero debo comer y pagar deudas así que no me quedo otra que aplicar la electrónica.

Las pruebas nos indican que ambos componentes están bien, sobre todo el zener.




Jorge a mi me sigue intrigando el por que sobre C656 hay *-24V* tanto en Stand By (SBY) con cuando le das la orden de encender, la prueba que has hecho no deja lugar a dudas ya que fue con el osciloscopio y ahí se hubiese notado si había pulsos que nos confundieran.

La experiencia que tengo sobre fuentes conmutadas de tv's tanto discretas como con integrados y realimentadas a través de OptoAcopladores con señales que vienen desde el µControlador del tv es que las tensiones en SBY suelen ser un poco menores a cuando el aparato esta encendido.

Este esquema incluso usa en teoría según mi análisis, justo eso para general un RESET internamente en la MAIN. Sospecho que el µControlador espera "x" tiempo (x cantidad de ciclos del mismo/ x delay) entre que entrega la orden de pasar de SBY a Encendido para recibir dicho RESET y si algo no se cumple re-envía la orden de apagado. Pero como conocer lo que le han programado al mismo  .


A mi no me queda más nada que sea mínimamente lógico para probar, y solo restaría el cambio de componentes de a uno para sacarse la duda. Se que es un montaje con SMD's pero a efectos de probar sacando el que esta se le pueden colocar componentes discretos.

Como anécdota, esto lo he realizado en cierto caso que tenia problemas con la fuente de un LCD y me mande a comprar/cambiarle el integrado de la fuente sin que me funcionara, luego de pruebas mas detalladas termine encontrando un zener de protección a una entrada del integrado que poseía cierta resistencia alterando el valor de tensión que debía tener esa entrada, en definitiva termino llevándolo así el cliente por que esos SMD no lo conseguí en la zona que vivo. 




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

> a mi me sigue intrigando el por que sobre C656 hay -24V tanto en Stand By (SBY) con cuando le das la orden de encender



creo que ahi hubo una confucion, medi con el osciloscopio la tencion del capacitor y en STBY tiene 24.5V (positivos) al encender sube a 25V y al apagar baja a 23..8V por unas milesimas de segundo y vuelve a 24.5 del STBY, quizas en la prueba anterior puse mal la tierra.

por otro lado si es el error esta en el main... poco se puede hacer yo creo y va a ser necesario comprarlo nuevo.


----------



## J2C

Jorge



papirrin dijo:


> creo que ahi hubo una confucion, medi con el osciloscopio la tencion del capacitor y en STBY tiene 24.5V (positivos) al encender sube a 25V y al apagar baja a 23..8V por unas milesimas de segundo y vuelve a 24.5 del STBY, quizas en la prueba anterior puse mal la tierra .....


No hubo confusión por que en ese post o en uno posterior comentaste que las variaciones eran menores a 1V y lo tuve en cuenta.


El tema (y según como lo veo) es que en los extremos del C656 deberíamos tener en SBY una tensión similar a la que tienes en la salida de 13V (+6V) pero de signo invertido, algo de -6V de acuerdo a las mediciones de los primeros post's.

Dicha tensión no llegaría a superar la tensión del zener y entonces el Q650 estaría saturado a través de los +3.3V que le llegan por medio de la R653.

Cuando mediante la orden de encendido la fuente entrega los +13V el zener empieza a conducir y se produce un divisor de tensión entre la tensión en el Katodo del D657 y la de los +3.3V por medio de las resistencias R652 y R653 llevando al transistor al corte.




Por otra lado, como la variación de la tensión en los extremos del capacitor es minima, no puedo decirte de reemplazar el zener actual por otro de manera que produzca la acción que supongo debería realizar.



Las alternativas que pienso son rebuscadas, como ejemplo:
a-) cambiar el capacitor electrolítico C656 de 1µF por otro menor, pero los menores como ejemplo .47µF ó .1µF no suelen encontrarse como electrolíticos.
b-) colocar alguna resistencia por ejemplo a partir de 10KΩ (el mejor valor debería ser encontrado en base a prueba y error) en el lugar indicado como R693.

Por que alguna de estas alternativas??, lo pienso para bajar el valor medio (o rectificado) y ver si el diseño ese funciona como he comentado antes. Si te animas y más que nada me gustaría saber que opinas antes de ponerte a hacerlo, sabes que cuentas conmigo.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

> Por que alguna de estas alternativas??, lo pienso para bajar el valor medio (o rectificado) y ver si el diseño ese funciona como he comentado antes. Si te animas y más que nada me gustaría saber que opinas antes de ponerte a hacerlo,



Hoy estuve analizando con calma el circuito...

segun veo el proposito de ese reset pueden ser dos, cuando esta en STNBY resetea al televisor, que es lo que suponemos que no esta haciendo bien, pero existe la aternativa que solo en caso de que no exista voltaje o sea inferior a 10V, resetee al televisor, que es lo que se supone que esta haciendo, y no me suena muy ilogico, es decir, es correcto si el voltaje esta en 10V o 21V, por lo que no necesitaria reseteo, seria anormal si fuera menor.

lo que se me antoja hacer antes de lo que sugieres, es forzar el P-ON. y a ver que hace, o sea, que  el uConrolador no force el STNBY y siga con los 21V. ¿que opinas? si no funciona quiere decir que el reset si tiene que hacer un reseteo en la transicion de los 10V a los 21V.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

Toda prueba que se realice y nos permita avanzar es valida, se que eres muy buen técnico y harás la misma con seguridad de no dañar nada. Pues probemos   !!!.

 Soy de la idea de agotar todas las posibilidades que nos permitan comprender como funciona ese aparato en particular, cada diseñador tiene sus propias mañas!!!.





 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

> Las alternativas que pienso son rebuscadas, como ejemplo:
> a-) cambiar el capacitor electrolítico C656 de 1µF por otro menor, pero los menores como ejemplo .47µF ó .1µF no suelen encontrarse como electrolíticos.
> b-) colocar alguna resistencia por ejemplo a partir de 10KΩ (el mejor valor debería ser encontrado en base a prueba y error) en el lugar indicado como R693.



hice la prueba a) con un capacitor de 1uF, y .47uF, sin resultado positivo, hace lo mismo.
hice la prueba b) con un potenciometro y ajuste el pote a que cuando estuviera en STNBY (10V) fuera nivel bajo en el pin del RESET y cuando subiera a 21V subiera a nivel ato el pin del RESET pero asi el Televisor ni siquiera encendia. ni el flasheo del phillips, por lo que supongo que el RESET siempre tiene que estar en nivel logico alto.

tambien hice la prueba de quitarle el control al micro del power on (P-ON) y tampoco encendia el televisor o sea ni el flashazo del logo de Phillips.

para mi gusto a no ser que no este entregando correctamente corriente la fuente, yo creo que el problema esta en el Main. 

por cierto quite la tarjeta de los botones para ver si tenia alguno trabado, pero no... esta en perfecto estado y funcionando.


----------



## J2C

Papirrin

A mi luego de estas pruebas ya no sabría que pensar, si el problema es de la Main o de la Fuente.

Solo quedaría el aporte de alguien que haya trabajado con un tv de estos y pudiera decirnos con mas certeza como funciona la fuente entre SBY y Encendido. Por que si dejas todo original el tv sigue funcionando de la misma manera que cuando fallo inicialmente, la tranquilidad es que no se ha estropeado nada después de tantas pruebas.


 En mi tallercito apenas entran los LCD y/ó LED, si tengo mucho trabajo en Tv's de Trc. Yo ya no sabría que mas se podría medir, cualquier cosa comenta.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin

> Por que si dejas todo original el tv sigue funcionando de la misma manera que cuando fallo inicialmente, la tranquilidad es que no se ha estropeado nada después de tantas pruebas.



 eso es lo bueno, que sigue descompuesto pero igual, no empeoro 

bueno como plan B y C se me ocurren dos cosas, el plan B es rastrear en el diagrama del main si se puede determina cuando es que ordena ucontrolador el reseteo, es decir si los perifericos como el micro del audio o del video le mandan alguna señal de error. y el plan C es ir al servicio tecnico y comprar el main y si no funciona comprar la fuente, yo casi estoy seguro que es el main porque todos los voltajes de la fuente son correctos.

por cierto descubri que si tiene una memoria eeprom, pero es SMD. y al parecer utiliza un protocolo SPI.


----------



## J2C

Jorge

Tanto no me puse a mirar el esquemático, solo rastree las conexiones de la fuente donde estábamos probando, mañana luego de cambiar un Tact Switch a un Tv que debo entregar le pego una mirada más en detalle.

Respecto a los distintos planes continuo contigo, lo que había visto del integrado *IC3009* al cual llega esa señal de Reset desde la fuente lo que hace es detectar la alimentación de +3.3V para generar el *CPU-RESET-N* y el *Reset* del *IC3005* (5/6). Pero de ahí a saber que partes estamos reseteando y en que condiciones creo que necesitaría varias       .




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## FrancoPez

Deberías enfocarte en la alimentación de los leds de la iluminación, esta es monitoreada, si varia la corriente debido a algunos leds dañados se apaga para evitar daños. Esta falla la e visto tambien en algunos modelos de LG con leds dañados. Para confirmarlo habría que sacar la o las tiras de leds y probarlas con una fuente que tenga límite de corriente.


----------



## papirrin

> Deberías enfocarte en la alimentación de los leds de la iluminación, esta es monitoreada, si varia la corriente debido a algunos leds dañados se apaga para evitar daños. Esta falla la e visto tambien en algunos modelos de LG con leds dañados. Para confirmarlo habría que sacar la o las tiras de leds y probarlas con una fuente que tenga límite de corriente.



me leiste el pensamiento.. XD

Justo revice el driver de los leds e iba a postear que hay algo raro...

tomando la premisa que el reset  no debe cambiar en la transiscion, de STNBY al POWER-ON (10V y 20V respectivamente) el Protect 3 que es el pin de la falla del driver no deberia de cambiar y si cambia, justo cuando enciende la iluminacion se eleva de 0V a 3v3 e inmediatamente despues se apaga la iluminacion y casi al mismo tiempo baja de 3V3 a 0V el protect 3 y unas milesimas de segundo despues que  se apaga, el uControlador envia la orden de apagar la fuente..

asi que ya creo que va por ahi, y pueden ser los Leds 

como prueba hice de ponerle una resistencia de 22K del 3v3 al protect3, que es como se supone que estaria con el main, desconectados los leds  energice el P-ON con 3v3 y monitoree el pin7 del IC1001 y se mantiene en 0V en ambos estados STNBY y Power-ON.

si fueran adivinanzas diria que la culpa la tiene alguno de los mosfets y en especifico el Q1003. 

voy a ver como se sacan esos Leds .. y comento.


----------



## papirrin

Otra cosa que me parece rara, segun el diagrama el Voltaje deberia ser de 56.6V y le da un sopetazo de 73V, ¿sera normal?


----------



## vicrivas

tal vez conectado la resistencia y los leds. yo he probado la tira de leds y estos encienden con la misma intensidad ademas de que tienen la misma lectura en escala de ohms y diodos en forma individual.

cuando energizo la fuente con cargas falsas lo unico que no me aparece es la senal de reset, por lo que creo la main esta detectando un fallo en algunas de sus fuentes.


----------



## papirrin

Pues ya desarme todo el TV para ver Los leds del backlight,y  lo que no se es como probarlos, es decir que voltaje y corriente les aplico.lo de ponerle una resistencia dummy para probar la fuente no me parece mala idea pero tampoco se de que valor.

cuando enciende el televisor, parece que si encienden todos, por lo que no se si alguno este dañado.

aqui fotos de los leds...


----------



## vicrivas

encienden cercas de los 45vcd. si esta danado aunque sea uno, no encendera nada ni aun llegando a los 56v


----------



## papirrin

¿y no hay que limitarles la corriente? ¿si le meto los 45VDC no se queman?, supongo que por eso lleva el driver ¿no? para limitar la corriente.


----------



## vicrivas

Yo los encendi desconectando su alimentacion de la fuente de poder, en el conector que desconecte alli aplique el voltaje.
La verdad no recuerdo su corriente, pero puedo revisar cuanto consumio. Basada en la corriente que encuentre ahora si podrias conocer la resistencia que pudiera hacerla de dummie. 

Aunque nuestras fallas son iguales, yo me he inclinado que la la falla esta en la main, Revisare este fin cada una de las fuentes dc-dc de la main y las validare.


----------



## pcgenesis

Hola colega, recién bajé el diagrama que compartiste de la TV Philips  32PFL3508, aunque comentas es de otro modelo pero te ha servido como  guia para reparar tu quipo. Mañana trataré de trabajar en el equipo, ya  que me hace la misma falla que tenías(imagino que ya quedó), aunque no  vi que lo das por terminado el post.

Saludos


----------



## papirrin

no lo he arreglado.. todavia tiene la falla, espero que cuando lo arme (porque lo tengo desarmado) por arte de magia se arregle 

hasta donde me quede iba por el driver de los LEDS... fui a servicio tecnico para  ver si me vendian la fuente, pero los abusivos solo las reparan y me cobraban casi lo mismo que lo que me costo la television, asi que por ahora la doy por perdida y nunca mas comprare PHILIPS, 

si se te ocurren algunas pruebas comenta, que ya esta para jugar al electronico la mia XD


----------



## pcgenesis

Hola Papirrin
Despues de checar que los LED´s estaban bien, todo  marcaba bien, la fuente independiente de la Mainboard al segundo intento  se quedaba encendida, finalmente cambié la *R1015* según el Manual  de Servicio es de 0.18 ohms a 1W pero traía una de 0.12 ohms, esa  fuente tiene 2 versiones, como a la mano no tenia de esos valores  y mi  multi no alcanza a leer esos valores correctamente, coloqué una de *0.47 ohms a 1 W*  y funcionó perfectamente. Aún así compré las otras pero con ninguna  funcionó así que tuve que dejar la que había puesto, y despues de tres  días funcionando (obvio no todo el día) XD, entregué el equipo. Espero  te sirva el comentario de algo y puedas raparar la tuya. Saludos


----------



## papirrin

Ok, manos a la obra, en cuanto pueda le cambio esa resistencia y comento...

Edito: es cierto el circuito trae de R12 Ohms la resistencia y dice R18 el diagrama.


----------



## papirrin

Que creen, buenas y super malas noticias...

La buena es que le cambie la resistencia y si funciono cambiando la resistencia a R47 1W por la de R12a 1w, por lo que es un defecto de Fabrica indiscutiblemente...

la super mala noticia es que estrelle la pantalla (no supe si al armarla o alguien me la estrello donde la tenia).

Moralejas, cuiden sus pantallas y definitivamente no compren Philips... estan mal diseñadas.

GAME OVER!


----------



## pandacba

Philips hace años vendio su fábrica de Televisores, el actual fabricante utilza la marca y los canales habituales de distribución, 
De echo los diseña el fabricante actual y se nota que no son diseños de Phlips por que no se corresponden con su habitual filosofía y por otro lado, antes era fácil conseguir los manuales de servicio, ahora cuesta bastante
Philips fue el último fabricante europeo de pantallas.....


----------



## manuel18a

Hola, quiero agradecer a todos por este post, me permitió reparar un TV Philips que tenía exactamente la misma falla que el de papirrin, estaba igual que ustedes, ya no encontraba que más probar o que más cambiar y gracias al aporte de pcgenesis logré echar a andar la tele, solo que yo no conseguí de .47 Ohms conseguí de .33 Ohms de 1W e igual me función, al igual que papirrin traía una de 12 Ohms mi TV.

De nuevo gracias a todos por el aporte.


----------



## robertoucm

Hola casi nunca comento pero acabo de reparar una tv igual con la misma falla, traia una res de .12 y puse una res de .47 y funciono, supongo que la falla tiene que ver con el consumo de corriente de los leds y su desgaste o algun led malo ya que lleva una res que conecta al pin 17 del bd9488 que es el pin de ocp, por eso el ic driver se proteje, supongo que el diseñador asi lo deja como una especie de caducidad para que siga ingresando $$ a los centros de servicio, mas que por evitar algun daño mayor al aparato.

Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## sopitas007

Solo para dejar constancia yo también logre reparar mi televisor, compre 2 resistencias una 0.33 y 0.47 ohms a 1w, con la de 0.33 no se vio ni siquiera el philips del inicio, con la segunda logre que se viera.
Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## carl774

Que tal amigos, tengo el mismo problema y aqui veo la solucion. No tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica veo que se puede solucionar cambiando el *R1015*, pero en el manual me aparece en varias paginas.Es el de el diagrama que dice *POWER SUPPLY CBA*??? Gracias de antemano.
PD. en esas imagenes esta el diagrama que menciono.


----------



## papirrin

> Es el de el diagrama que dice POWER SUPPLY CBA???


si esta en la fuente de poder y parece que es la que marcaste en amarillo.


----------



## carl774

OK, entonces es ese que marque con amarillo? gracias por responder amigo.


----------



## papirrin

en el circuito es esta:



 por curiosidad vi cuantas visitas tiene el tema y hasta ahora 5500 visitas, espero que de esas 5500 personas por lo menos 4000 dejen de comprar philips y desquitar el dinero que me robaron


----------



## carl774

Muchas gracias amigo y por mi parte te aseguro que no comprare mas esa marca.


----------



## sopitas007

sopitas007 dijo:


> Solo para dejar constancia yo también logre reparar mi televisor, compre 2 resistencias una 0.33 y 0.47 ohms a 1w, con la de 0.33 no se vio ni siquiera el philips del inicio, con la segunda logre que se viera.
> Saludos y gracias a todos.



Después de un día de que lo "arregle" y quedo funcionando mi televisor, lo desconecte y en la mañana que lo quiero prender, hace un ruido como un grillo y no prende ni siquiera en standbye, eso ya tiene un rato y como no se de electrónica y no he tenido tiempo pues lo he dejado así, a alguien más le ha dado falla después de solucionar su problema?.
El ruido viene de una bobina creo que le llaman flyback, pero no se si comprando una nueva quede, ya que posiblemente el problema venga de otro lado o no se.
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

Sube algún video, esas televisiones no tienen flyback, quizás es el transformador.


----------



## sergiot

Yo te diría que lo lleves a reparar a alguien que sepa de electrónica y sepa en donde meter la mano.


----------



## el-rey-julien

papirrin dijo:


> en el circuito es esta:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140319
> 
> por curiosidad vi cuantas visitas tiene el tema y hasta ahora 5500 visitas, espero que de esas 5500 personas por lo menos 4000 dejen de comprar philips y desquitar el dinero que me robaron



aqui en argentina salieron buenos los philip (led / lcd ),quizas dependa del origen
los que salieron malisimo fueron los tubos trc de origen mexicano ,tubos que tenían los philip
ya que estamos dicen que sansung tampoco se puede comprar
¿ y que nos queda ?


----------



## robertoucm

Bueno, informo que la tv que repare volvio hace 1 semana y el cliente dice que duro poco tiempo y empezo a fallar.

Desarme la pantalla, quite el lcd y uno de los leds esta fundido pero conduciendo, por eso se proteje, porque prende y se apaga pero ademas de eso el voltage para los leds debe de ser de 56.6v y al medir me da 63v y ese creo es el origen del problema porque lleva 17 leds para los 63v que tiene da un promedio de 3.7v por led y me parese muy alto, por eso creo que los leds se funden pronto y no duran, la solucion que se me ocurre es cambiar led y cambiar la resistencia R1015 por una que deje el voltage en 56v o si se deja como esta poner una resistencia adecuada para que de un valor de 52v.

Al final agregue 2 leds comunes en serie para reemplazar la carga del led fundido y puse la resistencia de 0.47ohms para no agregar resistencias de mas ohms y al pareser quedo bien, espero y funcione bien un buen rato.

Espero sigan comentando y si alguien tiene una idea de como ajustar esos 56.6v que no sea por medio de la R1015  que lo exponga.

Saludos colegas.


----------



## el-rey-julien

cambiaste el capasitor de filtrado de esos 56 volt,si el filtro esta malo la tencion sube un poco


----------



## kiike

Amigos  Gracias a todos sus aportes ahora creo poder reparar la mia, es exactamente igual y tiene la misma falla  Son unos verdaderos expertos en la materia de tvs, yo se poco de electronica pero Todos sus aportes me ayudaron. Espero poder arreglar la mia y que tambien quede bien  Felicidades a todos ustedes


----------



## Dreshen

Gracias por esta información. Con esto pude reparar mi Televisión.


----------



## Enriqueahu

buenas  tardes 

leyendo su articulo  tengo el mismo problema  con la tv marca philips  al encenderla solo saca el logo y se apaga ya desponte  la  R 0.12  1/w  ( R1015 ) el problema de mi ciudad  en  Merida  Yucatan ,  no  las  venden no he podido conseguir  R 0.47 ohm  1/w   no las manejan  las  eletronicas  ya  fui  en  varias comercios sin exito ni sobre pedidas  , solo  maneja  la  mas baja de  R 1.00 ohm  1/w .

si  me pueden indicar como conseguirla gracias


----------



## sergiot

Tenés que poner dos de 1ohms en paralelo y baja a 0.5 ohms


----------



## Enriqueahu

ok  amigo Sergiot  pero  asi  como me dices  tendria  que  conseguir  dos  resistencias  1 ohm  con  1/2 w  para  que el ponerlo en paralelo me  sume los  1/2w + 1/2w =  1  w   ya  quedaria  asi  R 0.50 ohm / 1 w 

solo  para  estar en lo correcto confirmame  si  estoy  bien por que no se mucho en electronica solo hago mi luchita   grax


----------



## sergiot

Si sobra potencia no pasa nada, esas cosas son muy básicas y por demás sabidas por cualquier técnico, y si no eres técnico te estás metiendo en un tv bastante complejo, podes usar la suerte y que tu problema sea esa resistencia, pero las cosas muchas veces no suelen ser tan fáciles.


----------

